# diesel additives



## tenn.red (May 10, 2009)

Is Power Services fuel additive,a good additive for diesel fuel?It is for diesel , i was going to use it in my TC30.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

I've used it for 5 years and this is what I know:

At first, it’s almost unnoticeable or, at minimum, kind of unimpressive. 

After following the directions on the PowerService bottle, watching and waiting during several hours of tractor operation, I did…or thought I did see slight improvement in my injection pump timing, a little better fuel ignition, only a tiny difference in exhaust ‘note’ and smoke under load. About four to five fuel-ups later I stopped tracking the benefits and used the remaining additive until it was all gone and then, while operating on my fresh, untreated fuel…HOLY COW!

The fuel filter was contaminated with traces of water during a filter change. The performance from starting, operating under load and exhaust note changed drastically (certainly noticeable) after 10 hours with the untreated fuel. To be sure I wasn’t imagining this I drained the remainder of that fuel, thinking I might have purchase diesel with a low Cetane content, started all over again with the new diesel fuel….and Yep, power was down, starting wasn’t near as good and overall performance wasn’t close to what it was while using the Power Service additive.

I continue to use it in ALL my little tractors and being a creature of habit, I stick with it even though I’m sure other companies make something that works as well. 

SHARTEL


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I treat my diesel fuel for my truck and tractor with 2 stroke outboard oil I buy from Walmart in the gallon jug. It is the Super Tech Outboard 2-Cycle TC-W3 Engine Oil in the blue 1 gallon jug. It cost about $7 and treats about 100 gallons give or take depending upon how you mix it. I mix mine at 100:1 . 

The new ULSD doe NOT meet the lubricity requirements Bosch specifies for many of its fuel injector pumps. The 2 stroke oil will raise the lubricity of the fuel to acceptable levels. 

The below link is to tests conducted on various diesel fuel additives and how they effected/improved lubricity. Biodiesel mixed at 5% or more is by FAR the best but Wally World 2 stroke oil faired pretty well too:

http://mopar.mopar1973man.com/pdf/hfrr-testing-dieselplace.pdf

Here is a link with a LOT more info. on all of this courtesy of my friend Mike aka Moparman1973:

http://mopar.mopar1973man.com/tips/cummins/general/2-cycle-oil/hfrr/hfrr.htm

Adding 2 stroke oil to diesel helps to quiets combustion noise and it actually raised fuel economy slightly in truck. 1/2 to 1 mpg in addition to raising lubricity.

http://mopar.mopar1973man.com/tips/cummins/general/2-cycle-oil/2-cycle-oil.htm 

Power Service is a good fuel additive but it has been steadily increasing in price to the point that I stopped buying it. 

My next purchase of fuel additive will be from Amalgamated Inc. They make a VERY good diesel fuel additive at a great price. A 5 gallon pail of their year round blend is $100 plus $35 shipping. It will treat 500 gallons.

http://www.amalgamatedinc.com/tdr-wda.aspx


----------

